# Not sure if this has been mentioned before...



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

When receiving an email notification, is it possible to have a link which directs us to the actual page that the post is on, rather than the first page of the topic that is being watched.

For example, if you are watching the dashpod thread, the current email gives you the link to the first page of the topic http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1057689216

But is it possible to link to the page that the new post is actually on, i.e. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...m;action=display;num=1057689216;start=100#100, if the new post is on page 11?


----------

